# POLL: What is your suggested "aging" for a RASS



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

POLL: What is your suggested "aging" for a RASS


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

I've got a 'few' boxes of 06 that I've been dodging.
Sure am tempted to crack one open and see how they are progressing.
That said, they have always been good fresh for me also.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

No question for me, 5+ years.
I've had "good" RASS from 2000-2002 and "excellent" examples from 1995-1997.
I would say as long as you can hold out, do it.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

If you like them now, smoke them. If not, wait.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

At the very minimum, 2 years, which will make them very, very good.

If you manage to let them nap for 4 or more years, you might want to have a box of tissues close by when you smoke them...:ss


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> If you like them now, smoke them. If not, wait.


:r What a reply!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Sean9689 said:


> No question for me, 5+ years.
> I've had "good" RASS from 2000-2002 and "excellent" examples from 1995-1997.
> I would say as long as you can hold out, do it.


:tpd:


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

ritan said:


> At the very minimum, 2 years, which will make them very, very good.
> 
> If you manage to let them nap for 4 or more years, you might want to have a box of tissues close by when you smoke them...:ss


That makes me wanna age a box for 4 years... 

I have smoked a few 07's and they are phenomenal... Truly great cigars. So I can only imagine what a 4 year old would be. :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

never had a RASS but I hear the 07s were very good fresh.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Earlier RASS 01-05 seemed to ned at least 5yrs of age.
06-07 seemed to have lost that harsh, ammonia ridden flavors. Very approachable young. It's all a matter of personal preference in the end.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

avid toker said:


> 06-07 seemed to have lost that harsh, ammonia ridden flavors. Very approachable young. It's all a matter of personal preference in the end.


And I can personally vouch for the 07's being Beautiful fresh. I bought a 5er and can't seem to keep my hands off of them...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Give em 10 years. They'll be awesome then:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

poker said:


> Give em 10 years. They'll be awesome then:tu


I tend to agree with this. The RA marca, more than some others, really needs time/age to shine. However, I have smoked a few 1996 RASS that just didn't do it for me. Now, I *love* vintage RAs (especially the '89s 898V, '60s Coronas, and the now discontinued Private Stock) so this is more of an anomoly than anything and was likely do to that particular box.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't care for young RASS at all (I'm sure I'm in the minority there). At ten years old, I think they're fantastic, however.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> I don't care for young RASS at all (I'm sure I'm in the minority there). At ten years old, I think they're fantastic, however.


Now I know what to bring you to Ft. Worth next month.
A 2007 RASS.
Yummy!:r


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> If you like them now, smoke them. If not, wait.


That's the best advice ever....


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

zmancbr said:


> And I can personally vouch for the 07's being Beautiful fresh. I bought a 5er and can't seem to keep my hands off of them...


Geez, that's EXTREMELY tough. I don't know what I'd do if I had a fiver. Damn. My personal inventory is all early 05 stuff and sealed up, my smoking box is an 04. After two years you can safely smoke them, but my 05's...probably going to pop them A.) when my smoking box is done, 8-9 to go, or B.) sometimes in 2009. In fact I am thinking of taking an old 50 cab and opening up two boxes into it.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Geez, that's EXTREMELY tough. I don't know what I'd do if I had a fiver. Damn. My personal inventory is all early 05 stuff and sealed up, my smoking box is an 04. After two years you can safely smoke them, but my 05's...probably going to pop them A.) when my smoking box is done, 8-9 to go, or B.) sometimes in 2009. In fact I am thinking of taking an old 50 cab and opening up two boxes into it.


Now that sounds like a good idea...

One thing is for sure... I might have to throw a box of RASS on my next order with my epi #2's...


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

I recommend 8 or so years.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

They peak between 42 years and 7 months and 42 years and 10 months. Until and after then.... ehhh.
































































:r 

To me they taste like crap off the boat and for at least a year sometimes 2. After that a slow progression from smokeable to sublime..... peaking per above.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

But they are also good fresh as well.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

10 years +. I don't care for RASS under 10 years. When aged 10 plus though it is one of the best cigars I've ever smoked. 

The RAG are already outstanding in 3-5 years, but 10-15 year old ones taste similar to an aged RASS.


----------

